# Working out at home?



## Bigian412 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm currently trying to get a gym set up in my garage, the garage is 17 feet long and 9 feet wide, problem is I really don't know where to start with buying benches weights etc? Searching online the price of gym equipment is so expensive, anyone recommend a good quality bench for starters?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IMO a power rack, a bench, an Olympic bar and some Olympic plates and you are sorted. Great resale value too.

They get a bit of stick sometimes but Powerhouse are the place to look first...http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/

Also ebay/local classifieds for bargains. I've bought two commercial standard benches from ebay for £70 for the pair.


----------



## Bigian412 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes that was all I was looking for, plus some dumbells and an ez bar to get me started, thanks I'll take a look, been checking local classifieds but not much in the way of weights, it's mostly 5kg discs where as I'm want 15 and 20's


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

This is great for home. Pretty good price too! http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003UU66M8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=5336432705-21


----------



## Bigian412 (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh now your talking, that's great


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Mingster said:


> IMO a power rack, a bench, an Olympic bar and some Olympic plates and you are sorted. Great resale value too.
> 
> They get a bit of stick sometimes but Powerhouse are the place to look first...http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/
> 
> Also ebay/local classifieds for bargains. I've bought two commercial standard benches from ebay for £70 for the pair.


this is what i started out with


----------



## Bigian412 (Oct 16, 2013)

So I think I am going to go for the Bodymax CF375 Deluxe Strength Package from powerhouse fitness, which is power rack, bench and 100kg weights with Olympic bar for 630 delivered, on 0% finance over 2 years comes in at 23 quid a month


----------



## Bigian412 (Oct 16, 2013)

With a 60 quid deposit for anyone doing the maths ha


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Bigian412 said:


> So I think I am going to go for the Bodymax CF375 Deluxe Strength Package from powerhouse fitness, which is power rack, bench and 100kg weights with Olympic bar for 630 delivered, on 0% finance over 2 years comes in at 23 quid a month


I have the 475, ambitious, TBH the 375 would be fine at my level.

As Ming' says the 475 is quality bear in mind they hold value well so splash out that bit extra for a more robust bit of gear.

Final point from my experience their incline type benches I found flimsy, I got a flat bench in the finish. Best going old school for an incline bench, one like big Ming's!


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bigian412 said:


> So I think I am going to go for the Bodymax CF375 Deluxe Strength Package from powerhouse fitness, which is power rack, bench and 100kg weights with Olympic bar for 630 delivered, on 0% finance over 2 years comes in at 23 quid a month


Can't complain at £23 a month mate, cheaper than many gyms. But be warned you'll find that you're always wanting new stuff for the gym, new plates/bars/attachments it's never ending lol


----------



## Bigian412 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ha yes I'm sure that will happen, this is just a starter for me, will get much more time at the gym if it is in my garage


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Mingster said:


> They get a bit of stick sometimes but Powerhouse are the place to look first...http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/


I got my setup from there, and I only have good things to say about them.

Personally, I thought the CF375 was a bit lightweight for me. It's a bit of kit that's going to last for years, so I thought is was worth another ton for something more robust. The CF475 looked ideal, but it was exactly 5cm too tall for my garage. I ended up going for the bodycraft F430 with the pulley attachment, and I'm absolutely delighted with it.


----------



## Bigian412 (Oct 16, 2013)

I had a look at the cf475 also, is it not just the exact same as the cf375 but with 145kg of weights instead of the 100kg you get with the cf375?


----------



## Workoutdeal (Mar 29, 2014)

for home working out, you may need some DVDs to follow, as well as other fitness equipment. i do hope i can be of help, since i have some of these to clear out. thanks.


----------

